# Thoughts on Jambette?



## nard (Aug 4, 2014)

I think she's pretty funny with her lips and make-up, AND she's not snooty, she's normal! But most people see her like this:



















What do YOU think about her? Keep it appropriate.​


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 4, 2014)

I have her pic

I should make a shrine out of it as a joke


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 4, 2014)

Omg I love her!!! Ahhhhhhh!!!!!

2nd gif: Come Here baby come give me a kiss with my sugah lips

Was this appropriate?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 4, 2014)

She reminds me of a muppets character or something.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 4, 2014)

I love her, she's in my town and It's funny to see her walk around with her huge lips.


----------



## nard (Aug 4, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Omg I love her!!! Ahhhhhhh!!!!!
> 
> 2nd gif: Come Here baby come give me a kiss with my sugah lips
> 
> Was this appropriate?




Yes. xD


----------



## LaFleur (Aug 4, 2014)

She looks like one of those old rich women who take plastic surgery on their lips and it goes wrong

particularly with how shiny they are


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 4, 2014)

LaFleur said:


> She looks like one of those old rich women who take plastic surgery on their lips and it goes wrong
> 
> particularly with how shiny they are



^This XD


----------



## dmytro (Aug 4, 2014)

i love jambette! i think she's adorable with all that gaudy makeup. the fact that she's so hated just makes me want to love her even more. (i have a thing for frog villagers anyway)


----------



## scartwright (Aug 4, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> She reminds me of a muppets character or something.



I totally thought of the muppets too! She's alright, I tend to judge them based on their personality 'cause frankly they all look weird to me.


----------



## Beary (Aug 4, 2014)

I think she's sadly unloved.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish (Aug 4, 2014)

I think she's so ugly she's cute.  I feel bad for her because it's not her fault she looks like that.


----------



## sakurakiki (Aug 4, 2014)

Gosh, I had her in my town at one point & I didn't like her all that much, but I'm guessing that's because I found her terrifying. But thinking back on her now, she wasn't all that bad. ^^A


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 4, 2014)

She's hilarious. Reminds me of one of my old teachers.


----------



## nekosync (Aug 4, 2014)

I like her. I decided to make a story about her based on how few people like her.


----------



## Pequepanda (Aug 4, 2014)

I got her in my cycle town and I thought she was scary at first, but once I got to know her I realized she's actually pretty adorable :3


----------



## Chibiusa (Aug 4, 2014)

She was one of my starters and I wanted her out ASAP considering she's horrendous looking & a frog. She reminds me of this character from Thumbelina, though:



Spoiler


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2014)

I love normals.
But to be honest, her appearance does not match the normal personality at all.
I guess they put in normal as a joke and never bothered touching Jambette ever again.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 4, 2014)

As she says
"It takes more muscles to frown than to smile."


----------



## Stitched (Aug 4, 2014)

If I got her, I wouldn't be devastated.  She's more hilarious looking than actually ugly.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 4, 2014)

She reminds me of something stereotypical that I won't say.

But it's the reason why I love her


----------



## PaperCat (Aug 4, 2014)

I quite dislike Jambette.


----------

